# 2" hitch on subaru impreza?



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Have been looking into hitch racks and was leaning towards a 1up rack. Any more than the 1tray version requires a 2" hitch. Well damn, local rack dealer tells me that the curt hitches only come in the 1 1/4 version for the Impeza. He said the ecohitch comes in a 2" but ti's nearly 2x as expensive and twice the installation price. Any other 2" options out there?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

You might be able to find a shop willing/able to custom fab something for you. Not nearly as difficult or expensive as it sounds. A buddy did it for his Crosstrek and it has worked out well.

I have the Torklift on my STI and love the stealth setup.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Was gonna suggest uhaul where i got my 2" for my outback but i see the one for the impreza is 1 1/4.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm running 2 trays on my 1 1/4 hitch (2012 WRX Sedan). You should be able to add an Add On tray to yours as well.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I forgot to add. On another car that we have a 1 1/4" hitch, we have a 3 tray 1up rack.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm. Isn't the Impreza the same basic car as the Crosstrek? I've got a 2-inch hitch on my Crosstrek, no problem.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

a class 3 hitch will exceed the towing capability of your car, that's why the big companies don't make one.

First: you can get up to 3 bikes on a one-up with 1 1/4". Not sure where you got the idea that you are limited to one, but it's wrong.

second: Torklift Central | Home Page
will get you a 2" hitch for your car. Cost is more than twice what Curt or anyone else charges, you won't get any more capacity since that's limited by your car...


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

https://www.1upusa.com/product-quikracksilverdouble.html

"This rack has a solid 2" hitch bar and is a fixed 2-bike system. It cannot be reduced down to fit into a 1 ¼" hitch, and the second trays cannot be taken off to make a 1-bike system."


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I got one of these. $112 free shipping for my Crosstrek. So awesome!!!!!

https://www.amazon.com/13135-Class-...automotive&vehicleId=5&vehicleType=automotive

Pictured here: RockyMounts SplitRail hitch rack review - Mtbr.com


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

i have literaelly the exact same Curt hitch receiver as fc on my Crosstrek. i always thought the Impreza was basically the same car as the Crosstrek, just lowered a bit. and just got a 1up 1 1/4 rack (with included 2 inch adapter). Works great and you can add up to 2 more trays to get 3 bikes on there,. 

how many bikes do you want to carry at once? why not just get a 1 1/4 receiver and get the 1UP and add on as many additional trays as you need?


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Jwind said:


> https://www.1upusa.com/product-quikracksilverdouble.html
> 
> "This rack has a solid 2" hitch bar and is a fixed 2-bike system. It cannot be reduced down to fit into a 1 ¼" hitch, and the second trays cannot be taken off to make a 1-bike system."


https://www.1upusa.com/product-quikracksilver.html

this is the one you would want. comes as a single and you can add up to 2 more trays. (you can buy additional trays here: https://www.1upusa.com/product-addonsilver.html) you just have to buy them separately. it will fit a 1 1/4 receiver or 2 inch receiver.


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

This was the scenario I was up against when I wanted to put a Kuat NV 2.0 on my daily driver (Chevy Cruze) a roof rack was t an option because I drive 120 round trip a day and could not justify the loss in MPG.....no one made a 2inch receiver for it so I ordered a Curt one off amazon went to the tractor supply and bought a extender and some quick work with a cut off tool and TIG welder I had a 2 inch. Only issue I have is it's pretty low to the ground and I have to be careful over speed bumps....


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

sooner518 said:


> https://www.1upusa.com/product-quikracksilver.html
> 
> this is the one you would want. comes as a single and you can add up to 2 more trays. (you can buy additional trays here: https://www.1upusa.com/product-addonsilver.html) you just have to buy them separately. it will fit a 1 1/4 receiver or 2 inch receiver.


This. You buy the single tray and add additional trays as you wish.


----------



## etrailer Expert (Mar 4, 2016)

Most trailer hitch manufacturers don't make a 2 inch trailer hitch for the Subaru Impreza because the vehicle's trailer towing and tongue weight capacities aren't high enough to need more than a Class I, 1-1/4 inch trailer hitch. Here's an article that talks a bit more on Class I hitches and bike racks for the Impreza:

Trailer Hitch Fits for Subaru Impreza | etrailer.com


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

This 1-1/4" Curt hitch is listed for both the Crosstrek and Impreza. C11286. 
Review the install pics for both. Then review the install pics for the following.
A 2" Curt C13135 is listed for the Crosstrek. It mounts just like the C11286 to the rails with 2 mounting points on each side. It looks really likely that the 2" Curt will bolt right up to the Impreza. No difference in install labor. $121. It's very simple to install yourself. I'd put it right on an Impreza.
Using it with the OneUp will not exceed the towing capacity of an Impreza even with three bikes loaded. 
For towing I like a Euro Style drawbar 2" ball. Choose to tow within the capacity range of your vehicle based on the distance and speed.
https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Subaru/Crosstrek/2016/C13135.html?vehicleid=201613967


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have the torklift ecohitch on my crosstrek. I've been thrilled with it. Yes, it costs more, but the ability to use any hitch rack is worth it to me. Sucks that torklift doesn't make a hitch to fit my other car...otherwise I'd buy it.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Welp, back in the market. Got a screaming deal on a Kuat from backcountry.com and then two weeks later it's stolen off the back of my vehicle. Sooooooo, back to considering the 1Up + addon rack. I have a new concern. Security! I can U lock the single rack to the car but what about that add on. How does that attach? Two allen bolts? That seems rather easy to rip off?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm on the fence about this one myself. I just got a '17 Impreza. It has no rated towing capacity, which is fine. The Curt and U-haul hitches require use of a stabilizing strap which sounds really annoying, and I already have a Thule rack for a 2" hitch. One of the guys I work with has a car with a 2" hitch and a Yakima tray-style rack for a 1-1/4" hitch, though, so we could swap maybe.

Draw-tite offers a 1-1/4" hitch with no warnings about stabilizing straps. And there's the EcoHitch.

Anyone have some feedback about the Draw-tite? Sounds like people love their EcoHitches but it's quite a lot more expensive and I don't anticipate using this hitch for anything but a two-bike rack, max. I do think the warning about loading up that part of the underbody of my little low-clearance compact car is legit...

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Interesting. My XV is essentially an Imprezza. I use a 2" Curt hitch with zero issue.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I wonder if they're cross-compatible. I wouldn't be surprised if part of the difference between an Impreza and a Crosstrek is more rugged beams where the hitch mounts.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I wonder if they're cross-compatible. I wouldn't be surprised if part of the difference between an Impreza and a Crosstrek is more rugged beams where the hitch mounts.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


Quite possibly.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frits (May 21, 2017)

I thought the crosstech and forester were both on the impreza platform, i dont know why the mounting points would be different.

I've got something from etrailer on my forester, not sure what brand.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The Impreza got a new platform for model year 2017. The Crosstrek's supposed to get it for 2018. This is according to Wikipedia.

Bottom line is I think it's not safe to assume anything right now.

I've probably much decided I want to do the EcoHitch. If there's a strength issue, hitch racks for a 2" receiver should keep bouncing more under control. I also have a nice rack already, though that's neither here nor there.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------

